# Jayco Swift SLX 154 BH



## Hitch Pin (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi All !


Does anyone else on here have a Jayco Swift SLX 154 BH besides me ?
If you do what do you think of it over all ?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

What's nice about all trailers is, if they meet your needs, then that's really what matters.

We started with a popup and it was great for the kids when we first started RVing. But then a few sessions of windy and cold weather forced us to graduate to a 27' box trailer with a single slideout. Us guys were okay with it but the women folk wanted something more solid. Then the kids moved on and out and we retired and decided on the big behemoth we own now - a 38' fifth wheel with 4 slideouts, a fireplace, ceiling fans, French doors, big fridge and lots of other ridiculous camping "needs" and that's working out just fine.

You'll run into growing pains too. You'll find that the rig you own now, as you get more comfortable towing and maneuvering you'll wish you went bigger. It's all about your comfort, confidence and fiscal levels. Early on, I was quite comfortable with the tent-like popup for a long time, but now DW likes the rock solid expansive 5'er. But I am still okay with the occasional camping tent or truck bed tent or even the little backpack tent I own. It's nice to have options. Even DW doesn't mind so much knowing the RV is at home for next time.

I hope that little Jayco provides plenty of good memories for your particular stage of camping.


----------



## Hitch Pin (Sep 23, 2011)

artmart said:


> What's nice about all trailers is, if they meet your needs, then that's really what matters.
> 
> We started with a popup and it was great for the kids when we first started RVing. But then a few sessions of windy and cold weather forced us to graduate to a 27' box trailer with a single slideout. Us guys were okay with it but the women folk wanted something more solid. Then the kids moved on and out and we retired and decided on the big behemoth we own now - a 38' fifth wheel with 4 slideouts, a fireplace, ceiling fans, French doors, big fridge and lots of other ridiculous camping "needs" and that's working out just fine.
> 
> ...


Long story with us to, we started out with a tent, then a small popup, then went to a 24’ Dutchman. After the kid’s all left we went back to a Jayco popup and used it about 6 times, it was nice but a big hassle to set up and take down especially if it was raining, so we got the Jayco Swift SLX 154 BH, it’s a little small but we like it a lot. 

We got it to late in the year to take it out, but we are looking forward to spring!


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Like most of us, we started in a tent also. Bought a popup, but as you said had it's downsides. Ours had a front hatch, which made thing a bit easier to pack and unpack. We still had to deal with the rain and what I think worst of all. It had no toilet facilities. Traded for a 27' fiver, with no slides. Big mistake. Graduated to a 30' er with one slide. Now we have a 30'er with 2 slides.
We came close to getting a 40' Jayco Embark, but the economy threw a curve and we backed out of the deal. We like the Cedar Creek, we have now, but the MH would have made things easier to travel. I like bringing my boat and can't tow both at the same time. It was not fun for my DW to chase me around towing the boat. We both like to camp on a lake or bay. Love to sight-see, from a boat and fish.
Anyway spring is just around the corner, I hope. Have fun with your new toy. I'm already itching to get back out there.


----------

